

Machine intelligence based neural ecommerce search engine - benipal-
http://www.benipal.com/shop/aboutsearch

======
benipal-
I thought i would let you guys know about a cognitive, deep learning machine
intelligence based ecommerce search engine i created.

With a tight budget and no knowledge of computing or linux or anything really,
i spent the last 5 years creating this technology on my own from scratch and
in the process also built a small 10 TFlops supercomputer to run it.

Everyone is desperately trying to create Artificial Intelligence, and i can
proudly say i failed. It cannot be done. What can be done is advanced machine
intelligence and that i have partially achieved with this cognitive, neural
network.

someone had to challenge google and bing in technology. Thousands of engineers
and all we got is cats."

